# Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific



## Tortugaf (1. April 2007)

Reise nach Chile u. Peru.wer weis was dort wo geht.Ich angle  immer wenn ich reise.War jetzt in Mexico am Pacifik imPuerto Escondido(muy bien)Sailfisc,Atun,Marlin,Dorada,Forel,Marlin u.mucho Pargo im allen Farben.Bin jetzt im Sueden von Chile,hier sind die Fluesse das Revier.Grosse Lachse u. Forellen.Im Pacifik ist die Corvina u.Serra angesagt.Wer was u.hat ein paar Tips!!!!Bin selber etwas unterwegs in Sachen angeln u.habe Fotos Filme.Suche ein Ort wo ich laenge Zeit bleiben u.ein Boot kaufen kann.Moecht Sailfisch,Tune,Marlin,u.sw.fischen.Weiss jemand wo das geht??Danke Tortugaf


----------



## Tortugaf (1. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Ja das Wasser im Pacific ist Sueden(Insel Chiloe)recht kalt .Denn Norden kenne ich nicht ,aber  Fischer sagen  es gibt  Schwert fische,habe ein  auf den  markt  gesehen.Im Peru ist der Humboltstrom,er ist ein Kaltwasserstrom.Ich werde ja sehen was die Fischer fangen.Sportfischen dreht sich meistens nur um Salom u.Forellen.Am Meer angeln sie auch  oft nur  mit einfachst en Geraet zum Fische holen,das reicht ihnen.danke Tor.


----------



## Marlin1 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Hallo Tortugaf,

wie du sicher weißt, war Chile + Peru einmal, lange ist es her, der Black Marlin Hotspot der ganzen Welt. Auch fast alle Weltrkord Schwertfische wurden dort gefangen.
Danach wurden dann die Upwellings des Humboldstroms vor diesen Küsten kommerziell total überfischt, teilweise 4 Millionen Tonnen Sardellen wurden pro Jahr dort entnommen.
Dadurch sind alle Game Fisch Bestände zusammengebrochen, und sind meistens bis heute verschwunden. 
Man hört immer wieder mal, es sollte wieder ein gutes Big Game Fischen dort möglich sein. Aber bis heute sind die Küsten eher Fischleer geblieben.
Da diese Jahr wieder ein 'El Ninio' Jahr ist, sind die südamerikanischen Küsten schon gleich gar nicht zu empfehlen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Marlin1 (4. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Hallo Plaa,

wenn die Black Marlins heute noch so Themperaturresistent wie vor 50 Jahren sind, haben sie mit der Wasserthemperatur kein Problem.
Der Broadbill ist geht eh in noch viel kälteres Wasser.
Blue Marlin und Strieped Marlin wirst du da aber vergeblich suchen.
Die thermische Bariere gilt in diesem Fall nur für diese beiden Marlinarten.

Obwohl, wer weiß das schon, der Humboldstrom verschiebt sich je nach El Ninjo Ausprägung ja auch ständig. Ein paar hundert Kilometer weiter nördlich, gibt es alle Marlinarten und noch Sailfische dazu.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Tortugaf (7. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Danke fuer eure Antworten,Habe im Chile bald die Moeglichkeit zu sehen was geht.Bin 3 Monate dort, wenn es mir dort im Norden o.in Peru gefaellt ,will ich weiter  spanisch  lernen u. natuerlich fischen.Werde dann woll auch ein paar Satze schreiben.Mal sehn was die Fischer sagen u. was ich an die Angel kriege. Tortugaf.


----------



## Tortugaf (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Bin heute in Chile angekommen.Meine Angeln sind auf dem Flug mit der Schutzhuelle(Abwasserrohr)zerbrochen worden |gr: .Habe mich beschwert u. hoffe auf Ersatz.  Wer weiss was fuer Rechte ich habe???  Werde mir neue kaufen u. dann ans Meer fahren.Mal sehn wieviel Glueck ich dort habe.Schreibe was ich noch so erlebe.Brauche Tips u.beantworte Fragen.:vik:   G.Tortugaf


----------



## Spackus (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Moin nach Chile,
hab das Problem auch schon einmal gehabt. Ich habe mich damals bei der Ankunft direkt an die Fluggesellschaft gewendet und die haben den ganzen Schaden übernommen. Das ganze hat halt nur ne Weile gedauert. Jo und die Rechnungen der beschädigten Teile müssen eingereicht werden...
Hoffe, dass Du da unten vernünftige Ruten erhälst und noch ein paar dicke Fische rausziehst.
Gruß,
Spackus


----------



## donlotis (22. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Wird wahrscheinlich in erster Linie nordamerikanisches Tackle sein, welches man dort bekommt. Trotzdem (oder erst recht?) wünsche ich Dir noch ein schönes Angeln dort!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Tortugaf (28. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Habe heute von der Lan,chilenische Fluggeselschaft;300;-Dollars in bar u.ein Reisescheck im Wert von 300,-Dollars bekommen.Die Angeln waren nagelneu ,keine Woche alt,u.ich habe darfuer 510;-Euros bezahlt.Ich glaube mit allem drum u.dran habe ich 100,- Euros nasse gemacht,hatte keine Lust auf lange Streitereien.Sie haben mir zum Anfang nur 300 in bar angeboten.Ab jetzt, werde ich meine Ruten, als Gehhilfe tarnen damit sie als Handgepaeck durchgehen.  Werde mir in Santiago was neues kaufen. Es gibt hier aeltere DAM Modele.Eine kraeftige Spinnruten brauche auf jeden Fall. Zum Glueck hatte ich meine anderen Angeln hier gelassen u.bin bereit.Fahre jetzt in den Nord o.vielleicht auch gleich nach Ecuador.Habe ja nun,ploetzlich wie Hans im Glueck, ein Reisegutschein u.immer noch 3 Monate Zeit.G.Tortugaf


----------



## donlotis (28. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*

Das nennt man wohl Glück im Unglück!
Mach das Beste draus, und melde Dich mit evtl. Fängen zurück!

Gruß donlotis

P.S.: Versuche es mal bei Manta/Ecuador!


----------



## Tortugaf (29. April 2007)

*AW: Was geht in Norden von Chile u.in Peru.Pacific*



donlotis schrieb:


> Das nennt man wohl Glück im Unglück!
> Mach das Beste draus, und melde Dich mit evtl. Fängen zurück!
> 
> Gruß donlotis
> ...


Joo !!!!!! mal sehn ,dit wat ick hier jefangen habe ,ist kleener als een Picksel.!!!:c :c :c


----------

